# Whirlfloc In Wheat Beer?



## Wreck (4/8/04)

I asked the question once before on a tangent to another thread, but I think it got lost with the main topic.

Would I be right in saying not to worry about using whirlfloc in a wheat beer, since it's supposed to be cloudy anyway?

Thanks,
Wreck.


----------



## Darren (4/8/04)

Wreck said:


> Would I be right in saying not to worry about using whirlfloc in a wheat beer, since it's supposed to be cloudy anyway?
> 
> Thanks,
> Wreck.


 I reckon you would be


----------



## Asher (4/8/04)

Unless your making a krystal Weizen... dont wory about the flocculant.

I keg my hefe, the first few beers are cloudy and it clears towards the end of the keg. quite a different tast from strart to finish...

Asher for now


----------



## Wreck (4/8/04)

Thanks guys.


----------

